# مواسير المياه



## شريف برادعية (27 نوفمبر 2014)

اخواني المهندسين اصحاب الخبرة المحترمين
تحية طيبة وبعد
اود ان استفسر من حضراتكم عن الامور التي يجب ان تأخذ بالحسبان في عملية اختيار انابيب المياه سواء للصرف او للمياه الساخنة والباردة ’ وما افضل الانواع لذلك في السعودية؟
مع فائق الاحترام


----------

